# ISPConfig 3 auf Lenny: Core-Files



## .sb (4. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass mein Server volläuft:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=265135

Kann es sein, dass das Problem bei ISPConfig zu suchen ist? Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2009)

Von ISPConfig stammen die nicht. Core dumps werden von Linux bei schweren Fehlern erstellt, ich tippe da eher mal auf die Hardware als Auslöser. Vielleicht ist ein RAM Baustein nicht ok oder was mit dem Motherboard. Du kannst ja mal Deinen Server mit einem stresstool wie memtest prüfen.


----------



## .sb (4. Dez. 2009)

Danke Till!

Ich habe den Server gerade in den Recovery-Modus geschaltet und damit in die Hände der Technik-Mitarbeiter meines Providers gegeben.

Die melden sich dann per Mail - ich bin gespannt. Ich berichte dann hier.


----------



## .sb (4. Dez. 2009)

*ccc*

Die Antwort des Anbieters lautet:

_(...) vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage, die ich Ihnen gerne beantworte.

Sie hatten berichtet, dass Sie auf Ihrem Server Dateien mit der Bezeichnung core.xyxyxyxyx finden und sich deren Herkunft und das häufige Auftreten nicht erklären können. Wir haben den Sachverhalt geprüft und können ausschliessen, dass die Dateien von der unterliegenden Hardwarenode generiert werden. Unsere Erkenntnisse weisen eher auf ein bestimmmtes PHP-Modul hin, welches u.U. auch konfiguriert werden kann, dass der Apache Webserver keine Dumps erstellt. Die Datei core.19612 z.B. weist folgendes aus:

Name:/repair/root# file core.19612
core.19612: ELF 32-bit LSB core file Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style, from 'ver/server.php'

Es existiert zwar kein Pfad namens 'ver/server.php', aber eine Datei server.php existiert durchaus auf folgendem Pfad:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php

Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Erstellung der Dump-Dateien tatsächlich im Zusammhang mit der verwendeten Software ispconfig steht:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37140

Beachten Sie bitte, dass sich der STRATO-Support nur auf die ersten Schritte mit der Konfigurationssoftware, auf die technische Funktionalität des Gerätes sowie die Gültigkeit der zur Verfügung gestellten Lizenzen bezieht. 

Die Konfiguration des Servers liegt im Aufgabenbereich des Kunden. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir keinen administrativen Support für die Konfiguration des Servers übernehmen können.

Wir versuchen zwar stets, bei grundlegenden Fragen trotzdem eine anfängliche Hilfestellung zu gewähren, können aber hier leider nicht Ihre Serverkonfiguration überprüfen. Eine Einschränkung konnten wir nicht feststellen.

Wir haben den Server nunmehr wieder in das Normalsystem gestartet und der Server bietet wieder die gewohnten Dienste an.

Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Erfolg bei Ihrem Vorhaben und noch einen schönen Tag._             (...)

--

Kann mir jemand helfen, bitte.


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2009)

Ok. Dann müssen wir jetzt rausfinden, welches php modul bei Dir defekt ist. Welche Linuxdistribution benutzt Du und welche exakte PHP Version und welche Module sind alles installiert.


----------



## .sb (4. Dez. 2009)

Danke!

Ich nutze Debian Lenny und die PHP-Version ist 'PHP Version 5.2.6-1+lenny4'.
Die URL zur PHP-Info habe ich dir per PN gesendet.


----------



## F4RR3LL (4. Dez. 2009)

erstell dir einfach ne Datei z.B. phpinfo.php


```
[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]cat > /var/www/phpinfo.php << "EOF"[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]<?PHP[COLOR=#0000bb][FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]phpinfo [/COLOR]();
?>
EOF[FONT=verdana]
[/FONT]
```
(das Verzeichis wird bei dir vermutlich abweichen je nachdem in welchem vhost du das machst )
diese rufst du dann auf und bekommst alles angezeigt was dich interessiern sollte.

Gruß Sven


----------



## .sb (4. Dez. 2009)

Danke F4RR3LL,

habe ich schon gemacht - ich dachte nur es sei möglich die Module auf der Shell ausgeben zu lassen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (4. Dez. 2009)

```
php -r 'echo phpversion();'
php -r 'phpinfo();'
```


----------



## .sb (4. Dez. 2009)

*Link*

Ich hab auch dir den Link per PN gesendet.


----------



## .sb (6. Dez. 2009)

*Omg*

Ich habe mir mit 
	
	



```
rm $(find . -name 'core.*')
```
 selber die Beine weggezogen, indem ich mit dem Befehl die Datei 
	
	



```
/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/libraries/phputf8/mbstring/core.php
```
 gelöscht habe.

Kann mir jemand die Datei zukommen lassen bitte.


----------



## .sb (6. Dez. 2009)

*Omg*

War ein Doppelposting - mein Browser hat gesponnen.


----------



## Burge (6. Dez. 2009)

```
/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/libraries/phputf8/mbstring/core.php
```
das ist keine datei die von ispconfig kommt.
Da fehlt was von was, was du für deinen ersten kunden im webinstalliert hast.

Wenn du uns erzählst was da für software drin liegt kann dir jemand evtl die fehlerhafte datei schicken aber mit ispconfig hat das nix zutun.


----------



## .sb (6. Dez. 2009)

Danke Burge!

Der Hinweis, dass die Dateien nicht von ISPConfig sind hat mich wieder zurück auf den richtigen Weg geschubst: Sie sind von Joomla.


----------



## .sb (10. Dez. 2009)

*Wtf*

 Ohne mein Dazutun werden auf einmal keine Core-Files mehr produziert - ich versteh das nicht.


----------

